# 52001 included in 52005?



## sarah.medicalcoder (Mar 6, 2013)

Procedures performed: 1. Cystoscopy with bilateral retrograde pyelogram
                                  2. Clot evacuation

Question: Is 52001 included in cpt 52005?


----------



## l1ttle_0ne (Mar 6, 2013)

This is what it says when I run those codes through encoder pro.


CCI Edit - Procedure [52005] on claim line 2 and component procedure [52001] on claim line 1 are unbundled. The Standard Policy Statement reads "Standards of medical / surgical practice". The use of an appropriate modifier may be allowed.

So as long as you put a 59 on the 52001, you should be good.


----------



## sarah.medicalcoder (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you


----------

